# Télécharger avec Megaupload



## JeanRi (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment télécharger les fichiers mégaupload sur Mac, en utilisant par exemple RealDebrid comme débrideur sachant que sous Windows il fallait utiliser Winrar quel en est l'équivalent sur Mac ? Merci


----------



## fau6il (2 Janvier 2011)

JeanRi a dit:


> Bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment télécharger les fichiers mégaupload sur Mac, en utilisant par exemple RealDebrid comme débrideur sachant que sous Windows il fallait utiliser Winrar quel en est l'équivalent sur Mac ? Merci



_Et voilà qui fera ton bonheur: _ _http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXS5KMMW_


----------



## black-hawk (3 Janvier 2011)

Heun quel est le rapport? J'ai téléchargé ce que le lien proposait et je suis tombé sur une bande annonce d'un truc de loup-garou avec Benicio Del Toro, j'avoue je l'ai survolé en quatrième vitesse.
Erreur de lien?


----------



## fau6il (4 Janvier 2011)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXS5KMMW


black-hawk a dit:


> Heun quel est le rapport? J'ai téléchargé ce que le lien proposait et je suis tombé sur une bande annonce d'un truc de loup-garou avec Benicio Del Toro, j'avoue je l'ai survolé en quatrième vitesse.
> Erreur de lien?



Clique sur *ce* lien: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RXS5KMMW


----------

